# Ford 850 hydraulics don't work, what to check?



## lvin4jc (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi all, I just picked up a 1956 850 5spd with non-live PTO and 3-point. I know almost nothing about tractors but I am a car mechanic so maybe that'll help.

Here's all I know: 

It seems to have sat for quite some time, the sediment bowl on the carb was really bad.

I have the engine running excellent, transmission has no issues so far, it runs and drives great.

The PTO seems to be operating great, it spins when engaged and stops when disengaged. 

When I'm trying the other hydraulics the PTO is engaged and the clutch is out, not being pressed.

I have a rear 3-point and a front cylinder hooked up to a small dozer blade. Neither of those work whatsoever. The front cylinder is run off of a lever that's attached directly to the top of the Cast Iron hydraulic case, directly in front of the seat. 

I checked fluid level in the case and it was low/not on the dipstick. I found the correct fluid and filled it to the correct level. The hydraulics did not respond. I pulled the hydraulic pump screw where I was hoping air would bleed. It never produced fluid and appeared empty. I added fluid to the pump itself (it didn't take much to fill) and no improvement in the hydraulics. 

I even briefly tried the air into the dipstick trick but I saw an even amount of "This is amazing and worked great" as "Putting more than 5lbs of air into a cast iron vessel is a terrible idea." And I have no way of knowing how much pressure the case has reached so I didn't go any further. 

What should I check next in this hydraulic system?


----------



## Low Flyer (Nov 11, 2019)

My guess is that the hydraulic pump is in need of repair. There is a lip seal that the shaft goes through. This seal and the shaft will wear over the years. This prevents the pump from creating any suction and will also cause it to lose its prime if it does happen to work on occasion. I have repaired mine a few years ago and it works flawlessly. And it's an easy fix. You simply need to order a new shaft, this one https://www.ebay.com/itm/NAA-JUBILE...-PUMP-SHAFT-/362573893347?hash=item546b168ee3 and this needle bearing, https://www.ebay.com/itm/2000-4000-...DLE-BEARING-/132643089815?hash=item1ee224ed97. You'll need the seal and a gasket too, if I remember correctly. Just call them and talk to them, they will make sure you get what you need.

Gil


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to both of you. Hope you get your issue sorted and let us know how you made out!


----------

